# Inter: passivo di 245 mln di euro.



## admin (30 Settembre 2021)

L'Inter, come ampiamente previsto, fa registrare il passivo più alto della Serie A. I nerazzuri hanno chiuso il bilancio 2021 a -245 mln di euro.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, come ampiamente previsto, fa registrare il passivo più alto della Serie A. I nerazzuri hanno chiuso il bilancio 2021 a -245 mln di euro.


Molto bene, sono rovinati.
Rosa vecchia e strapagata, comunque vada dubito saranno una grossa preoccupazione in futuro.
Sono l'esatto contrario nostro.


----------



## koti (30 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, come ampiamente previsto, fa registrare il passivo più alto della Serie A. I nerazzuri hanno chiuso il bilancio 2021 a -245 mln di euro.


A noi ci squalificarono dalle coppe per molto meno, ok la pandemia ma non può giustificare da sola un passivo del genere.


----------



## iceman. (30 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, come ampiamente previsto, fa registrare il passivo più alto della Serie A. I nerazzuri hanno chiuso il bilancio 2021 a -245 mln di euro.


Speriamo continuino a smantellare un pezzo dopo l'altro.


----------



## Prealpi (30 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, come ampiamente previsto, fa registrare il passivo più alto della Serie A. I nerazzuri hanno chiuso il bilancio 2021 a -245 mln di euro.


Come possa continuare ad essere molto competitiva, permettendosi anche un certo tipo di ingaggi, una squadra che ha un disavanzo di bilancio simile, con in più una situazione debitoria molto più che preoccupante, in qualsiasi altro paese non si potrebbe nemmeno iscrivere al campionato


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Molto bene, sono rovinati.
> Rosa vecchia e strapagata, comunque vada dubito saranno una grossa preoccupazione in futuro.
> Sono l'esatto contrario nostro.


Per fare cassa gli sono rimasti solo Lautaro e barella (che però ha mercato solo in italia..)

Li vedo messi male si...quest'anno non so se terranno davvero un passo scudetto, sono partiti forte ma per me non dureranno come l'anno scorso


----------



## gabri65 (30 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, come ampiamente previsto, fa registrare il passivo più alto della Serie A. I nerazzuri hanno chiuso il bilancio 2021 a -245 mln di euro.



Ma loro hanno Caccanoglu !!!

+120 M di attivo non (conte)ggiato !!!


----------



## Stex (30 Settembre 2021)

non devono passare il girone.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per fare cassa gli sono rimasti solo Lautaro e barella (che però ha mercato solo in italia..)
> 
> Li vedo messi male si...quest'anno non so se terranno davvero un passo scudetto, sono partiti forte ma per me non dureranno come l'anno scorso



Barella penso sia ambito anche all'estero,anzi,soprattutto all'estero.
Poi hanno anche Bastoni


----------



## iceman. (30 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per fare cassa gli sono rimasti solo Lautaro e barella (che però ha mercato solo in italia..)
> 
> Li vedo messi male si...quest'anno non so se terranno davvero un passo scudetto, sono partiti forte ma per me non dureranno come l'anno scorso


Barella me lo prendo volentieri 
Secondo me daranno via Lautaro e Skriniar quest'estate.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Settembre 2021)

Un passivo mostruoso, chissà come si salveranno stavolta.


----------



## iceman. (30 Settembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Un passivo mostruoso, chissà come si salveranno stavolta.


Interspac


----------



## Nevergiveup (30 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, come ampiamente previsto, fa registrare il passivo più alto della Serie A. I nerazzuri hanno chiuso il bilancio 2021 a -245 mln di euro.


L'unico che gli scipperei volentieri è Bastoni per il dopo Kjaer, tutti gli altri mi stanno troppo sul c.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, come ampiamente previsto, fa registrare il passivo più alto della Serie A. I nerazzuri hanno chiuso il bilancio 2021 a -245 mln di euro.


Ma Marotta per qualcuno rimane il miglior AD del mondo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Settembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Interspac


200.000€ fanno comodo


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (30 Settembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> L'unico che gli scipperei volentieri è Bastoni per il dopo Kjaer, tutti gli altri mi stanno troppo sul c.....


Io Brozovic glielo strapperei volentieri eh.
Poi concordo sul fatto che Bastoni e pure Skriniar siano difensori fortissimi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Settembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> L'unico che gli scipperei volentieri è Bastoni per il dopo Kjaer, tutti gli altri mi stanno troppo sul c.....


Non prendiamoci in giro...
Tra Skriniar Bastoni Barella e Lautaro hanno 4 giocatori che farebbero le fortune di qualasiasi squadra.
E non considero De Vrij solo perchè è già all'apice della carriera e prenderlo ora vuol dire investimento a perdere, ma anche lui.
L'inter ha costruito le sue vittorie su quel blocco difensivo: una difesa Skriniar Bastoni De Vrij vuol dire avere 3 difensori della top 20 mondiale, e questo ti fa tutta la differenza del mondo.
Anche il tanto vituperato Handanovic, al netto di qualche difetto d'età, è un portiere ancora solido e affidabile.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non prendiamoci in giro...
> Tra Skriniar Bastoni Barella e Lautaro hanno 4 giocatori che farebbero le fortune di qualasiasi squadra.
> E non considero De Vrij solo perchè è già all'apice della carriera e prenderlo ora vuol dire investimento a perdere, ma anche lui.
> *L'inter ha costruito le sue vittorie* su quel blocco difensivo: una difesa Skriniar Bastoni De Vrij vuol dire avere 3 difensori della top 20 mondiale, e questo ti fa tutta la differenza del mondo.
> Anche il tanto vituperato Handanovic, al netto di qualche difetto d'età, è un portiere ancora solido e affidabile.


Manco venisse da 6 scudetti di fila o da un triplete


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Manco venisse da 6 scudetti di fila o da un triplete


Secondo posto, scudetto, finale EL in due anni.
Non poco.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Secondo posto, scudetto, finale EL in due anni.
> Non poco.


Ma la vittoria é una sola (scudetto), e loro giocano insieme da 2/3 anni. Poi é un tecnicismo, concordo con te, ma non é che debbano essere esaltati a fenomeni, hanno pur sempre vinto la Serie A


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, come ampiamente previsto, fa registrare il passivo più alto della Serie A. I nerazzuri hanno chiuso il bilancio 2021 a -245 mln di euro.


Impressionante. Va detto che in questo bilancio non sono conteggiati il prestito di 275 milioni ne le cessioni di Lukaku e Hakimi.

Bisognerebbe conoscere il dettaglio del costo della rosa per capire se e quanto dovranno tagliare ancora.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Settembre 2021)

questi hanno più debiti del Barcellona in proporzione ai ricavi, rendetevi conto. 700 milioni di debiti finanziari e il cinese non ci mette un euro. Speriamo non venda e tenga duro così la loro agonia sarà lenta e dolorosa per anni.


----------



## Nevergiveup (30 Settembre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non prendiamoci in giro...
> Tra Skriniar Bastoni Barella e Lautaro hanno 4 giocatori che farebbero le fortune di qualasiasi squadra.
> E non considero De Vrij solo perchè è già all'apice della carriera e prenderlo ora vuol dire investimento a perdere, ma anche lui.
> L'inter ha costruito le sue vittorie su quel blocco difensivo: una difesa Skriniar Bastoni De Vrij vuol dire avere 3 difensori della top 20 mondiale, e questo ti fa tutta la differenza del mondo.
> Anche il tanto vituperato Handanovic, al netto di qualche difetto d'età, è un portiere ancora solido e affidabile.


Son d’accordo ma A non cambio Tomori con Skriniar B Barella e Lautaro fortissimi ma non li sopporto per cui scelgo Bastoni


----------



## Route66 (30 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Impressionante. Va detto che in questo bilancio non sono conteggiati il prestito di 275 milioni ne le cessioni di Lukaku e Hakimi.
> 
> Bisognerebbe conoscere il dettaglio del costo della rosa per capire se e quanto dovranno tagliare ancora.


Ho letto un articolo che riportava un resoconto finanziario relativo alla situazione inda in cui veniva indicata una perdita attuale di 12 mln al mese oltre al fatto che al loro ex tecnico è stata corrisposta una buonuscita pari a metà dello stipendio che avrebbe percepito quest'anno (circa 6mln... ).


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Settembre 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Ho letto un articolo che riportava un resoconto finanziario relativo alla situazione inda in cui veniva indicata una perdita attuale di 12 mln al mese oltre al fatto che al loro ex tecnico è stata corrisposta una buonuscita pari a metà dello stipendio che avrebbe percepito quest'anno (circa 6mln... ).


Interessante. Ma per capire se dovranno cedere altri giocatori l'unico dato che serve è il costo della rosa.


----------



## hiei87 (30 Settembre 2021)

Alla fine mi pare siano solo numeri. Hanno uno scudetto in più in bacheca e se la giocano anche quest'anno.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Settembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Alla fine mi pare siano solo numeri. Hanno uno scudetto in più in bacheca e se la giocano anche quest'anno.


la forza di gravità esiste pure per chi non ci crede, i numeri piaccia o no devono farli tornare in qualche modo


----------



## mil77 (30 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Impressionante. Va detto che in questo bilancio non sono conteggiati il prestito di 275 milioni ne le cessioni di Lukaku e Hakimi.
> 
> Bisognerebbe conoscere il dettaglio del costo della rosa per capire se e quanto dovranno tagliare ancora.


La cessione di Hakimi è si conteggiata essendo avvenuta a Giugno, quella di Lukaku no. Il prestito non c'entra con il rosso di bilancio ma con la liquidità.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Interessante. Ma per capire se dovranno cedere altri giocatori l'unico dato che serve è il costo della rosa.


se ci facciamo il conto, più o meno ci si può arrivare vicini. 364 mln sono i ricavi, 245 mln il rosso, significa che ci sono spese per almeno 600 mln di euro. Considerando il mercato, che se non sbaglio hanno da pagare almeno un 100 mln, i costi per la rosa sono di almeno 400 mln di euro.


----------



## mil77 (30 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Interessante. Ma per capire se dovranno cedere altri giocatori l'unico dato che serve è il costo della rosa.


Il costo della rosa in questo bilancio è 219,7 milioni, in calo rispetto a quello scorso che era di 251,4 milioni. Il Milan è a 145 milioni....


----------



## emamilan99 (30 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per fare cassa gli sono rimasti solo Lautaro e barella (che però ha mercato solo in italia..)
> 
> Li vedo messi male si...quest'anno non so se terranno davvero un passo scudetto, sono partiti forte ma per me non dureranno come l'anno scorso


l'anno scorso hanno vinto lo scudetto solo perchè anno fatto da dicembre a giocare con l'11 titolare fino a maggio, mai nessun titolare out..


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> La cessione di Hakimi è si conteggiata essendo avvenuta a Giugno, quella di Lukaku no. Il prestito non c'entra con il rosso di bilancio ma con la liquidità.


Io ho riportato quello che è scritto nella nota dell'Inter


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il costo della rosa in questo bilancio è 219,7 milioni, in calo rispetto a quello scorso che era di 251,4 milioni. Il Milan è a 145 milioni....


Bene allora dovranno tagliare alti 50 milioni di spese più o meno.


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Settembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> la forza di gravità esiste pure per chi non ci crede, i numeri piaccia o no devono farli tornare in qualche modo


la sua è l'ottica del tifoso "chissene dei numeri intanto lo scudetto l'ho vinto e magari ci scappa il secondo"... tutto sommato è una posizione. Magari domani arriva il supersceicco, gli sistema i conti e intanto lo scudetto è in bacheca. Io invece fossi interista non sarei così tranquillo e contento. Come te, insomma.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Settembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> la sua è l'ottica del tifoso "chissene dei numeri intanto lo scudetto l'ho vinto e magari ci scappa il secondo"... tutto sommato è una posizione. Magari domani arriva il supersceicco, gli sistema i conti e intanto lo scudetto è in bacheca. Io invece fossi interista non sarei così tranquillo e contento. Come te, insomma.


come successe a noi con l'ultimo mercato coi botti dopo anni di magra, con gli acquisti di ibra, robinho e co, vincemmo uno scudetto, pero poi dovemmo sacrificare thiago silva per sbarazzarci dello stipendio mosntre di ibra, per non parlare poi degli anni successivi fatti di sangue amaro e ridimensionamento cocente. Ok abbiamo quello scudetto in bacheca, ma i successivi 10 anni sicuramente non sono stati piacevoli per il tifoso


----------



## hiei87 (30 Settembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> la forza di gravità esiste pure per chi non ci crede, i numeri piaccia o no devono farli tornare in qualche modo


Però se la sanzione è inesistente e sul campo continuano a vincere, beati loro.


----------



## hiei87 (30 Settembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> la sua è l'ottica del tifoso "chissene dei numeri intanto lo scudetto l'ho vinto e magari ci scappa il secondo"... tutto sommato è una posizione. Magari domani arriva il supersceicco, gli sistema i conti e intanto lo scudetto è in bacheca. Io invece fossi interista non sarei così tranquillo e contento. Come te, insomma.


la mia ottica è quella di un tifoso milanista stanco di veder partire i propri migliori giocatori a parametro 0, di passare le estati e sognare l'arrivo di qualche buon giocatoreper poi ritrovarsi con Messias all'ultimo giorno, di dover sperare nella qualificazione Champions non per andarla a vincere, ma per avere i soldi della partecipazione (manco poi li dessero a me), di dover festeggiare i disavanzi dimezzati in bilancio, mentre i miei rivali (superindebitati) a maggio festeggiano gli scudetti.


----------



## kekkopot (30 Settembre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Come possa continuare ad essere molto competitiva, permettendosi anche un certo tipo di ingaggi, una squadra che ha un disavanzo di bilancio simile, con in più una situazione debitoria molto più che preoccupante, in qualsiasi altro paese non si potrebbe nemmeno iscrivere al campionato


Ho un sogno: gli interisti che dalle prossime stagioni gli interisti non potranno più dire "Mai stati in B".


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Settembre 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Ho un sogno: gli interisti che dalle prossime stagioni gli interisti non potranno più dire "Mai stati in B".


Guarda è più probabile che tolgano le retrocessioni nel frattempo, specie se nascerà una simil superLega


----------



## SoloMVB (30 Settembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> la mia ottica è quella di un tifoso milanista stanco di veder partire i propri migliori giocatori a parametro 0, di passare le estati e sognare l'arrivo di qualche buon giocatoreper poi ritrovarsi con Messias all'ultimo giorno, di dover sperare nella qualificazione Champions non per andarla a vincere, ma per avere i soldi della partecipazione (manco poi li dessero a me), di dover festeggiare i disavanzi dimezzati in bilancio, mentre i miei rivali (superindebitati) a maggio festeggiano gli scudetti.


Hai dimenticato di ringraziare Elliot che paga le utenze e tiene pulito e diserbato Milanello.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Settembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Però se la sanzione è inesistente e sul campo continuano a vincere, beati loro.


si ma inesistente per quanto? i nodi vengono sempre al pettine


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> L'Inter, come ampiamente previsto, fa registrare il passivo più alto della Serie A. I nerazzuri hanno chiuso il bilancio 2021 a -245 mln di euro.


Ma se il ffp è sospeso e trovano uno che sgancerà per loro non cambierà nulla. E ormai nella trappola dei cinesi fake non ci casca più nessuno


----------



## Maximo (1 Ottobre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma loro hanno Caccanoglu !!!
> 
> +120 M di attivo non (conte)ggiato !!!


Per altro con uno stipendio da top player. Praticamente un'operazione che li affossa ulteriormente


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Ottobre 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Secondo posto, scudetto, finale EL in due anni.
> Non poco.


la finale di el raggiunta grazie al covid,perchè con i 180 minuti non arrivavano nemmeno agli ottavi


----------



## Walker (1 Ottobre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Alla fine mi pare siano solo numeri. Hanno uno scudetto in più in bacheca e se la giocano anche quest'anno.


Se dovessero prendere la seconda stella prima di noi mi scoccerebbe parecchio.
Speriamo falliscano prima.
Ripartire dalla D please...


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Ottobre 2021)

Se raggiungiamo la seconda qualificazione in champions,unitamente alla riapertura degli stadi,saremmo in grado di andare a prendergli Lautaro?Dato che noi a giugno dobbiamo prendere un attaccante e loro dovranno cedere...Se poi per avere un attaccante di livello servono 5 qualificazioni in champions allora alzo le mani e chiedo scusa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma se il ffp è sospeso e trovano uno che sgancerà per loro non cambierà nulla. E ormai nella trappola dei cinesi fake non ci casca più nessuno


In realtà poi si è capito che son cambiati alcuni parametri ma non è che è stato sospeso. Questa cosa non è chiara.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Ottobre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> la sua è l'ottica del tifoso "chissene dei numeri intanto lo scudetto l'ho vinto e magari ci scappa il secondo"... tutto sommato è una posizione. Magari domani arriva il supersceicco, gli sistema i conti e intanto lo scudetto è in bacheca. Io invece fossi interista non sarei così tranquillo e contento. Come te, insomma.


Guarda questo sarebbe un discorso ben piu ampio che riguarda uno dei difetti incurabili di noi italiani. Tendiamo sempre a dimenticare tutto oppure a pensare che quello che capita agi altri non capiti a noi perchè siamo piu furbi.
Succede a tutti i livelli figuriamoci nel calcio dove mediamente chi ci lavora ha la terza media.

Se si guarda bene cosa sta succedendo all'Inter ci si accorge subito che ci siamo già passati.
Sta succedendo esattamente quello che successe, per chi è abbastanza vecchio come me da ricordarlo, con il Parma di Tanzi e la Lazio di Cragnotti. Oppure piu di recente col Parma di Ghirardi.

Ovvero:
- Un bilancio catastrofico che genera perdite pantagrueliche. 250 milioni è la perdita piu alta della storia. Semplice.
- Un azionista di maggioranza che attraversa una situazione catastrofica. Suning è stata requisita dal governo cinese, che adesso sta perseguendo personalmente Zhang per avere i suoi soldi nei conti esteri. E' già tanto se non finirà in qualche colonna di cemento nei prossimi mesi...
- Lo stesso azionista che ha dichiarato apertamente che non puo ripianare le perdite. Per coprire il buco di gestione è ricorso ad un prestito di un fondo americano per 245 milioni, insufficienti per ricapitalizzare la società, appena necessari per pagare i debiti di una stagione soltanto.
- Un debito enorme, 600 milioni, che si allarga stagione dopo stagione.
- Autorità del calcio che fanno finta di nulla. L'Inter non si sa perchè non è stata bloccata per l'indice di liquidità... boh cose che succedono solo in Italia. Anzi, alla faccia del resto del mondo che evidentemente considerano cojones comprano pure Correa e Dumfries per quasi 50 milioni piu commissioni (non poche) e udite udite danno 6 milioni a Calhangolo!!! Ma non finisce qui... offrono 8 milioni l'anno a Lautaro. E NESSUNO CHE DICA NIENTE. Anzi, quando lo ha fatto Commisso tutti hanno fatto finta di nulla, come se lui parlasse di favole. Assurdo... viva l'Italia.

Bene, solo uno scemo non intravede il finale di questa triste storia. Ovvero si arriverà ad un punto in cui Suning dirà: ragazzi noi non abbiamo i soldi per ripianare il rosso di bilancio e neanche per pagare debiti ai fornitori e ingaggi dei giocatori (cosa tra l'altro già successa pochi mesi fa e rimediata col prestito famoso che dicevo prima).
A quel punto si dirà in tipico italianese: bisogna salvare l'Inter!!! e quindi si andrà a vedere i conti per una possibile cessione della società scoprendo, con enorme e ipocrita stupore, che la società ha un miliardo di euro di debito che si deve accollare l'eventuale compratore soltanto per cominciare. Con l'aggravante che questa volta il proprietario della società è di fatto addirittura il governo cinese!!! E dunque non certo uno ricattabile o di cui puoi spartirti l'impero come successe con Parmalat e Cirio.
Il tutto succederà con l'allestimento del solito circo ridicolo dove si esibiranno la FIGC, commissari straordinari, politici e ministri... bla bla bla

E allora vedremo cosa accadrà. La scadenz è giugno 2022 quando appunto scadrà il bond di 300 milioni se non ricordo male. Ma non ci vuole immaginazione per sapere cosa vedremo, perchè ripeto ci siamo già passati con Tanzi e Cragnotti.


----------



## Prealpi (1 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Guarda questo sarebbe un discorso ben piu ampio che riguarda uno dei difetti incurabili di noi italiani. Tendiamo sempre a dimenticare tutto oppure a pensare che quello che capita agi altri non capiti a noi perchè siamo piu furbi.
> Succede a tutti i livelli figuriamoci nel calcio dove mediamente chi ci lavora ha la terza media.
> 
> Se si guarda bene cosa sta succedendo all'Inter ci si accorge subito che ci siamo già passati.
> ...


Disanima perfetta, continuo a non capire il perché ad una società in queste condizioni economiche, venga concesso tutto questo


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Ottobre 2021)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Disanima perfetta, continuo a non capire il perché ad una società in queste condizioni economiche, venga concesso tutto questo


E' inspiegabile se non con tre parole: VIVA L'ITALIA.


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Ottobre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> la mia ottica è quella di un tifoso milanista stanco di veder partire i propri migliori giocatori a parametro 0, di passare le estati e sognare l'arrivo di qualche buon giocatoreper poi ritrovarsi con Messias all'ultimo giorno, di dover sperare nella qualificazione Champions non per andarla a vincere, ma per avere i soldi della partecipazione (manco poi li dessero a me), di dover festeggiare i disavanzi dimezzati in bilancio, mentre i miei rivali (superindebitati) a maggio festeggiano gli scudetti.


mi sembra si stesse parlando dell'Inter e non nel milan ... ripeto, lo scudetto non glielo toglie nessuno (come a noi non toglierà nessuno quello del 2011, chi vuol capire capisca). Il milan i giocatori forti li ha presi, ma non hanno fatto rumore, vedi theo e diaz e vedi "eh, è solo un prestito" "scarto del chelsea" Tomori. Quindi le tue estati ed inverni non sono passati così invano. Si potrebbe fare di meglio, sì. Ma la strada dell'Inter non mi sembra quella giusta.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Ottobre 2021)

Walker ha scritto:


> Se dovessero prendere la seconda stella prima di noi mi scoccerebbe parecchio.
> Speriamo falliscano prima.
> Ripartire dalla D please...


Se ti chiami inter, non ti faranno mai fallire. Ovviamente, accadrebbe anche con noi. Probabile prendano la seconda stella prima di noi, ma che ci frega, vinceremo lo scudetto del bilancio.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Ottobre 2021)

No problem. Arriveranno Cottarelli e Mentana con i big money e sistemeranno tutto. Sicuro.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Ottobre 2021)

Alessandro Antonello ha già rassicurato tutti affermando che sono perdite derivanti da elementi straordinari che non ricorreranno più. Come al solito qui si declamano i de profundis troppo presto in base ad analisi contabili fatte un po' alla carlona


----------



## -Lionard- (1 Ottobre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Se ti chiami inter, non ti faranno mai fallire. Ovviamente, accadrebbe anche con noi. Probabile prendano la seconda stella prima di noi, ma che ci frega, vinceremo lo scudetto del bilancio.


Ma il tema dei 245 milioni di passivo non è solo economico ma anche e sopratutto sportivo. Magari nel breve non ne risentiranno più di tanto, anche se perdere due giocatori all'apice della loro carriera come Lukaku e Hakimi è devastante, ma da qui a 3 anni dovranno rivedere molte cose in termini di costi della rosa per cercare di rientrare. Non saranno a rischio fallimento ma i 10 anni che abbiamo passato noi sono forse anche peggio e l'Inter dovrà ridimensionarsi parecchio....Siamo passati dal sogno Messi dell'estate 2020 al sogno Correa nel giro di 12 mesi. 

E quando qualcuno scrive che arriverà uno sceicco a salvarli mi ricorda quello che si diceva su di noi nel 2013/2016. Il calcio italiano ha venduto i suoi diritti tv all'estero per un valore che è la metà di quelli della Liga e non faccio il paragone con la Premier per pietà. La Serie A non attrae grandi investitori e ad oggi è più probabile che l'Inter finisca ad Oaktree la cui politica di gestione dubito possa discostarsi di molto da quella di Elliott.

Noi invece siamo in un percorso di crescita evidente. Vedremo poi come Elliott gestirà lo step successivo, quello più difficile, ma sinceramente denigrarci per esaltare loro anche no. Invidio il Liverpool che è passato da una cessione a personaggi ridicoli come il nostro Yonghong Li al tetto del mondo in meno di 10 anni ma non chi ha speso centinaia di milioni per vincere sì lo scudetto ma uscendo tre anni di fila ai gironi di Champions.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Guarda questo sarebbe un discorso ben piu ampio che riguarda uno dei difetti incurabili di noi italiani. Tendiamo sempre a dimenticare tutto oppure a pensare che quello che capita agi altri non capiti a noi perchè siamo piu furbi.
> Succede a tutti i livelli figuriamoci nel calcio dove mediamente chi ci lavora ha la terza media.
> 
> Se si guarda bene cosa sta succedendo all'Inter ci si accorge subito che ci siamo già passati.
> ...


ho un po' di dubbi:

- differenze tra inter e barca?
- i 245M serviranno per coprire il buco e le cessioni di hakimi e lukaku per mandare avanti la baracca quest'anno, possibile?
- se fosse come dici tu perchè vanno a spendere per dumfries correa ecc? ricorda un po' il barca anche qui.

per me da profano totale non falliscono, ridimensionano aspettando la SL o mal che vada torneranno una squadra da centro classifica per qualche anno per aver il tempo di ripianare.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ho un po' di dubbi:
> 
> - differenze tra inter e barca?
> - i 245M serviranno per coprire il buco e le cessioni di hakimi e lukaku per mandare avanti la baracca quest'anno, possibile?
> ...


Non so. Non parlo di fallimento perchè subentrano tanti fattori soprattutto politici quando c'è di mezzo una società simile, ma la situazione per come la vedo io è prossima al collasso.

Ci sono certo tanti punti in comune con il Barca, pure se sono situazioni diverse.
I 245 milioni serviranno per coprire i costi correnti e nulla piu.
Anche nella nota Inter si parla di migliorare la situazione. Nelle previsioni questo bilancio dovrebbero chiuderlo a -120 o giu di li. Insomma sempre un'enormità di perdita.
Il problema essenziale è che l'Inter a differenza di Milan e Juve sta coprendo il buco con prestiti non con capitale dell'azionista. Questo allarga la voragine anno dopo anno, un po' questo si in stile Barca.
Inoltre quando si arriva a scoperchiare il vaso di solito si scoprono una mare di costi nascosti, su tutti tasse arretrate, per cui per me se si parla di 600 milioni di debiti dell'Inter non sarei sorpreso se alla fine si parli di oltre un miliardo in realtà.

Perchè vanno a spendere nei giocatori boh. Perchè glielo permettono. Perchè la Lazio di Cragnotti compro Mendieta? Perchè il Barca ha preso Depay e Aguero? E' lo stesso discorso. In questi casi, per esperienze simili passate, nessuno dice nulla fino a quando si scopre che la situazione è insostenibile e a quel punto è troppo tardi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Ottobre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Se ti chiami inter, non ti faranno mai fallire. Ovviamente, accadrebbe anche con noi. Probabile prendano la seconda stella prima di noi, ma che ci frega, vinceremo lo scudetto del bilancio.


probabilmente non fallisci, ma fatti 10 anni come abbiamo fatto noi e credo che anche il tifoso piu negazionista arriverebbe a sperare nel fallimento


----------



## hiei87 (1 Ottobre 2021)

Mah, mi sembra di rileggere i post catastrofici che leggevo sui gobbi.
Noi siamo un caso a parte. Abbiamo passato 10 anni di inferno perché Galliani e Berlusconi ci hanno volutamente fatto sprofondare.
Per l'inter gia la presenza di marotta è una garanzia.
Certamente il loro processo di crescita si è arrestato, ma sono sicuro che continueranno ad arrivarci davanti anche i prossimi anni.
E non vedo prospettive migliori per noi, visto che vogliamo fare un progetto sostenibile, ma non solo non riusciamo a fare plusvalenze, ma perdiamo tutti i nostri migliori a 0. (Donnarumma e Calhanoglu già andati, Kessiè e Romagnoli i prossimi, poi toccherà e Theo, Bennacer e Leao, con Diaz che rientrerà a Madrid).


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Ottobre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mah, mi sembra di rileggere i post catastrofici che leggevo sui gobbi.
> Noi siamo un caso a parte. Abbiamo passato 10 anni di inferno perché Galliani e Berlusconi ci hanno volutamente fatto sprofondare.
> Per l'inter gia la presenza di marotta è una garanzia.
> Certamente il loro processo di crescita si è arrestato, ma sono sicuro che continueranno ad arrivarci davanti anche i prossimi anni.
> E non vedo prospettive migliori per noi, visto che vogliamo fare un progetto sostenibile, ma non solo non riusciamo a fare plusvalenze, ma perdiamo tutti i nostri migliori a 0. (Donnarumma e Calhanoglu già andati, Kessiè e Romagnoli i prossimi, poi toccherà e Theo, Bennacer e Leao, con Diaz che rientrerà a Madrid).


da ora in poi pure inter e juve dovranno fare progetti sostenibili, non a caso alla juve hanno messo arrivabene a fare il revisore dei conti e hanno promosso il vice di paratici a DS


----------



## jumpy65 (1 Ottobre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mah, mi sembra di rileggere i post catastrofici che leggevo sui gobbi.
> Noi siamo un caso a parte. Abbiamo passato 10 anni di inferno perché Galliani e Berlusconi ci hanno volutamente fatto sprofondare.
> Per l'inter gia la presenza di marotta è una garanzia.
> Certamente il loro processo di crescita si è arrestato, ma sono sicuro che continueranno ad arrivarci davanti anche i prossimi anni.
> E non vedo prospettive migliori per noi, visto che vogliamo fare un progetto sostenibile, ma non solo non riusciamo a fare plusvalenze, ma perdiamo tutti i nostri migliori a 0. (Donnarumma e Calhanoglu già andati, Kessiè e Romagnoli i prossimi, poi toccherà e Theo, Bennacer e Leao, con Diaz che rientrerà a Madrid).


Beh definire romagnoli e calhanoglu i nostri migliori è un po' ardito e te lo dico da sostenitore del turco come giocatore. Che li perdiamo a zero o no è un discorso di bilanci. Se ci conviene perderli a zero piuttosto che strapagarli o privarcene in anticipo sono valutazioni tecniche ed economiche. Non vedo dove stia il problema. È più psicologico che reale. Sulle plusvalenze si fanno dove si ritiene di farle, vedi cutrone o hauge o dove si riesce a farle. Ma anche qui da un lato si condanna il primato dei conti e poi si discute di conti sulle cessioni a zero e sulle plusvalenze.
Per quanto riguarda l'inter sta giocando col fuoco. Probabilmente sarà ceduta a qualcuno che si accollerà i debiti senza pagare un euro e che dovrà risanare i bilanci e saranno dolori.
Il caso juve è diverso visto che ha alle spalle la famiglia Agnelli. Il fatto che sia in borsa da un lato ha permesso di incamerare capitali dall'altro deve o dovrebbe rispettare certe regole. Non sono competente per stabilire se le stia rispettando o scoppierà un bubbone.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> da ora in poi pure inter e juve dovranno fare progetti sostenibili, non a caso alla juve hanno messo arrivabene a fare il revisore dei conti e hanno promosso il vice di paratici a DS


Però hanno anche preso un allenatore da 9 milioni a stagione, stanno rinnovando a Dybala e trattengono i loro pezzi migliori. (Ronaldo è andato via perché sceglie lui dove giocare).


----------



## hiei87 (1 Ottobre 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Beh definire romagnoli e calhanoglu i nostri migliori è un po' ardito e te lo dico da sostenitore del turco come giocatore. Che li perdiamo a zero o no è un discorso di bilanci. Se ci conviene perderli a zero piuttosto che strapagarli o privarcene in anticipo sono valutazioni tecniche ed economiche. Non vedo dove stia il problema. È più psicologico che reale. Sulle plusvalenze si fanno dove si ritiene di farle, vedi cutrone o hauge o dove si riesce a farle. Ma anche qui da un lato si condanna il primato dei conti e poi si discute di conti sulle cessioni a zero e sulle plusvalenze.


Quei due non saranno tra i migliori, ma avrebbero potuto fruttarci qualcosa anzi che zero.
Il discorso è il solito. Non vuoi accontentare le loro pretese? Muoviti prima e rinnova quando non è troppo tardi, oppure vendi.
Noi vendiamo come se avessimo la disponibilità economica del psg e acquistiamo come se fossimo una squadra da metà classifica.
Poi il giorno in cui vedrò inter e juve punite per i loro bilanci e noi goderci i frutti di anni di parsimonie, sarò l'uomo più felice del mondo. Per ora lo vedo come uno scenario poco realistico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mah, mi sembra di rileggere i post catastrofici che leggevo sui gobbi.
> Noi siamo un caso a parte. Abbiamo passato 10 anni di inferno perché Galliani e Berlusconi ci hanno volutamente fatto sprofondare.
> Per l'inter gia la presenza di marotta è una garanzia.
> Certamente il loro processo di crescita si è arrestato, ma sono sicuro che continueranno ad arrivarci davanti anche i prossimi anni.
> E non vedo prospettive migliori per noi, visto che vogliamo fare un progetto sostenibile, ma non solo non riusciamo a fare plusvalenze, ma perdiamo tutti i nostri migliori a 0. (Donnarumma e Calhanoglu già andati, Kessiè e Romagnoli i prossimi, poi toccherà e Theo, Bennacer e Leao, con Diaz che rientrerà a Madrid).


Madonna se sento ancora la storia del “ perdiamo a zero” vado fuori di testa.
Ma ancora non è chiaro a tutti come diavolo sono arrivati quei due a zero ?? 
Su Kessie è un altro discorso


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Ottobre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Però hanno anche preso un allenatore da 9 milioni a stagione, stanno rinnovando a Dybala e trattengono i loro pezzi migliori. (Ronaldo è andato via perché sceglie lui dove giocare).


pero ronaldo devi dire anche che è stato sostituito da kean, per qualcuno quello significa ridimensionamento


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non so. Non parlo di fallimento perchè subentrano tanti fattori soprattutto politici quando c'è di mezzo una società simile, ma la situazione per come la vedo io è prossima al collasso.
> 
> Ci sono certo tanti punti in comune con il Barca, pure se sono situazioni diverse.
> I 245 milioni serviranno per coprire i costi correnti e nulla piu.
> ...


non ricordo benissimo la questione lazio, ma vedo bene quella del barca e a me sembrano simili, anzi il barca è pure peggio.
se lo fanno è perchè han la garanzia di non fallire per me, sanno che in qualche modo la sfangheranno.
prestiti su prestiti per coprire i debiti. vogliono peggiorare piano piano per non uscire dal calcio che conta come abbiam fatto noi.
sul barca... son semplicemente dei montati incapaci. per me faran peggio dell'inter nei prossimi anni.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Madonna se sento ancora la storia del “ perdiamo a zero” vado fuori di testa.
> Ma ancora non è chiaro a tutti come diavolo sono arrivati quei due a zero ??
> Su Kessie è un altro discorso


Ok, passino quei due, passi Kessiè, passi pure Romagnoli, ma a questo punto mi aspetterei passi in avanti per Theo, Bennacer e Leao. Tutte le squadre (o quasi) hanno avuto problemi simili, ma con uno, massimo due giocatori. A me sembra che qua ci sia qualcosa che non vada.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Ottobre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ok, passino quei due, passi Kessiè, passi pure Romagnoli, ma a questo punto mi aspetterei passi in avanti per Theo, Bennacer e Leao. Tutte le squadre (o quasi) hanno avuto problemi simili, ma con uno, massimo due giocatori. A me sembra che qua ci sia qualcosa che non vada.


Vedremo, ma il problema di fondo in ogni rinnovo ( di tutte le squadre vedi Vlahovic ) è se il giocatore vuole rinnovare. 
se Theo e gli altri vorranno rimanere al MILAN e non chiedere aumento del 800% come Kessie i rinnovi sono facili. 
Se ti siedi al tavolo e da 2,5 ti chiedono 10 non c’è trattativa.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ricordo benissimo la questione lazio, ma vedo bene quella del barca e a me sembrano simili, anzi il barca è pure peggio.
> se lo fanno è perchè han la garanzia di non fallire per me, sanno che in qualche modo la sfangheranno.
> prestiti su prestiti per coprire i debiti. vogliono peggiorare piano piano per non uscire dal calcio che conta come abbiam fatto noi.
> sul barca... son semplicemente dei montati incapaci. per me faran peggio dell'inter nei prossimi anni.


Sono due situazioni molto diverse perchè il Barca è una società sportiva, non ha un proprietario. Quindi è successo che una gestione di pecorai ha affossato la società, tanto poi con le elezioni entrano nuovi gestori (leggasi Laporta) e sono azzi suoi. Ma hai ragione: sanno bene che non la pagheranno, alle brutte toccherà ai catalani frugarsi le tasche per trovare i soldi attraverso le tasse, vedrai. In Spagna le cose funzionano cosi, o almeno cosi hanno funzionato con Barca e Real in passato.

L'Inda invece ha un proprietario, Suning. E' una società privata a tutti gli effetti. Vedremo come andranno le cose, ma hai ragione a dire che la china è la medesima del Barca, nel senso che stanno pagando debiti con altri debiti, già da un paio di anni. L'epilogo non so quale sarà, per me ovviamente non fallirà, come scrivevo prima partirà il solito circo tra FIGC Commissario Straordinario ministri vari... faranno una legge di proposito salva calcio (o salva Inter)... insomma tutta roba già vista. 
I debiti dell'Inter alla fine li pagheranno gli italiani, chi vuoi che li paghi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vedremo, ma il problema di fondo in ogni rinnovo ( di tutte le squadre vedi Vlahovic ) è se il giocatore vuole rinnovare.
> se Theo e gli altri vorranno rimanere al MILAN e non chiedere aumento del 800% come Kessie i rinnovi sono facili.
> Se ti siedi al tavolo e da 2,5 ti chiedono 10 non c’è trattativa.


i rinnovi facili li so fare anche io, noi abbiam bisogno di uno che sappia fare le cose difficili.
siamo al milan, roba top mondo, mica all'albinoleffe. ed è ora di darci un taglio di dire che noi non avevamo speranze, noi smeplicemente non siamo bravi a far certe cose.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (1 Ottobre 2021)

Non capisco... Cos'è successo? Ahahahahahahaha


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> i rinnovi facili li so fare anche io, noi abbiam bisogno di uno che sappia fare le cose difficili.
> siamo al milan, roba top mondo, mica all'albinoleffe. ed è ora di darci un taglio di dire che noi non avevamo speranze, noi smeplicemente non siamo bravi a far certe cose.


non siamo top mondo , il problema è quello. Se x offre 10 a kessie lo perdiamo e punto, proprio perchè x è top mondo e non noi.


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sono due situazioni molto diverse perchè il Barca è una società sportiva, non ha un proprietario. Quindi è successo che una gestione di pecorai ha affossato la società, tanto poi con le elezioni entrano nuovi gestori (leggasi Laporta) e sono azzi suoi. Ma hai ragione: sanno bene che non la pagheranno, alle brutte toccherà ai catalani frugarsi le tasche per trovare i soldi attraverso le tasse, vedrai. In Spagna le cose funzionano cosi, o almeno cosi hanno funzionato con Barca e Real in passato.
> 
> L'Inda invece ha un proprietario, Suning. E' una società privata a tutti gli effetti. Vedremo come andranno le cose, ma hai ragione a dire che la china è la medesima del Barca, nel senso che stanno pagando debiti con altri debiti, già da un paio di anni. L'epilogo non so quale sarà, per me ovviamente non fallirà, come scrivevo prima partirà il solito circo tra FIGC Commissario Straordinario ministri vari... faranno una legge di proposito salva calcio (o salva Inter)... insomma tutta roba già vista.
> I debiti dell'Inter alla fine li pagheranno gli italiani, chi vuoi che li paghi.


non mi ricordo casi in cui in Italia il pubblico abbia pagato il calcio. Semmai il contrario. Per me l'Inter non fallisce ma si ridimensiona così come la Juve.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Ottobre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> non mi ricordo casi in cui in Italia il pubblico abbia pagato il calcio. Semmai il contrario. Per me l'Inter non fallisce ma si ridimensiona così come la Juve.


Dipende. Di solito in questi casi di indebitamento si scopre poi che ci sono anni e anni di tasse non pagate e questi ricadono tutti sul pubblico.
Nel caso del Parma ricordo che erano oltre 600 miliardi di lire e andarono persi del tutto.
Nel caso della Lazio invece fu trovato un accordo con Lotito per ripagarli in 30 anni mi sembra, e anche li la cifra non era lontana.
Vu emanato in fretta e furia il famoso Decreto Salvacalcio, tradotto significa che l'ammanco viene compensato da altre fonti, ovvero altre tasse.

A occhio se l'Inter ha 600 milioni di debiti, ne avrà una bella somma aggiuntiva verso lo stato.

Si ridimensionerà senza dubbio, bisogna vedere se basterà perchè il buco sta diventando una voragine. Ma vedo che i dirigenti dell'Inter sono tutti belli tranquilli, quindi avranno la situazione sotto controllo.


----------



## -Lionard- (1 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> i rinnovi facili li so fare anche io, noi abbiam bisogno di uno che sappia fare le cose difficili.
> siamo al milan, roba top mondo, mica all'albinoleffe. ed è ora di darci un taglio di dire che noi non avevamo speranze, noi smeplicemente non siamo bravi a far certe cose.


Ma infatti i prossimi rinnovi ci diranno molto dei progetti della proprietà.....I famosi 3 sono casi particolari, Romangoli è anche assurdo citarlo visto i danni che ha combinato, ma i prossimi citati da hiei87 sono stati scelti, voluti e cresciuti da questa dirigenza. E' sacrosanto che se uno chiede 10 netti deve essere rispedito al mittente ma al tempo stesso non si può neanche continuare a pagare giocatori che stanno diventando importanti con stipendi da Fiorentina o Sampdoria, anche se immagino sia il sogno bagnato della proprietà continuare ad avere uno dei migliori terzini in circolazione pagandolo quanto Krunic. Se i ricavi aumenteranno, la società dovrà accettare anche un'inevitabile aumento dei costi della rosa. E' questa la differenza tra l'essere un Atletico Madrid o un Liverpool che crescono piano nel tempo on lo scouting per ambire a grandi traguardi o un Udinese dei tempi d'oro che trova talenti a poco, li valorizza e li rivende prima che chiedano un ingaggio superiore ad una certa soglia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> non siamo top mondo , il problema è quello. Se x offre 10 a kessie lo perdiamo e punto, proprio perchè x è top mondo e non noi.


il discorso che facevo è diverso. noi dobbiamo avere i dirigenti top in tutto. anche nei rinnovi e nella gestione.
se X offre 10 a kessie un dirigente buono lo aveva già blindato 2 anni prima e X si attacca.
concetto sta-stra-stra tritato chi lo voleva capire lo aveva già capito e chi non è d'accordo rimarrà non d'accordo.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Ottobre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vedremo, ma il problema di fondo in ogni rinnovo ( di tutte le squadre vedi Vlahovic ) è se il giocatore vuole rinnovare.
> se Theo e gli altri vorranno rimanere al MILAN e non chiedere aumento del 800% come Kessie i rinnovi sono facili.
> Se ti siedi al tavolo e da 2,5 ti chiedono 10 non c’è trattativa.


Ormai più che il giocatore credo conti la volontà del procuratore. Capisco sia difficile gestire un rinnovo di un giocatore importante oggi, ma andando avanti così non ci sono grandi prospettive, a meno che non impongano a tutti un tetto salariale fatto bene.


----------



## danjr (1 Ottobre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Però se la sanzione è inesistente e sul campo continuano a vincere, beati loro.


Mi pare siano dietro di noi...


----------



## danjr (1 Ottobre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Però hanno anche preso un allenatore da 9 milioni a stagione, stanno rinnovando a Dybala e trattengono i loro pezzi migliori. (Ronaldo è andato via perché sceglie lui dove giocare).


anche loro mi sembrano dietro a noi...


----------



## hiei87 (1 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> anche loro mi sembrano dietro a noi...


Dopo 5 giornate conta poco. La loro politica li ha comunque portati a vincere, chi tanto, chi meno. Noi siamo a secco da 10 anni. Le squadre che negli anni scorsi hanno adottato modelli virtuosi, ma senza ambizione, come Napoli, Roma, Atalanta e Lazio, a parte un paio di coppe Italia, non han vinto niente. E almeno loro sapevano vendere bene i loro giocatori.


----------



## Daniele87 (1 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il discorso che facevo è diverso. noi dobbiamo avere i dirigenti top in tutto. anche nei rinnovi e nella gestione.
> se X offre 10 a kessie un dirigente buono lo aveva già blindato 2 anni prima e X si attacca.
> concetto sta-stra-stra tritato chi lo voleva capire lo aveva già capito e chi non è d'accordo rimarrà non d'accordo.


Perché, pensi che per Kessiè si siano svegliati ad agosto per parlare del suo contratto? Hai sentito le dichiarazioni di Maldini prima di Juve - Milan nelle quali diceva che sono due anni che vanno avanti col suo procuratore nel tentativo di trovare un accordo? Poi, se vogliamo dare del ******* a Maldini che non si è mai espresso in questi termini su una trattativa né tantomeno ha avuto discussioni accese come quelle avvenute con Atangana quest'estate, nemmeno con Raiola il che è tutto dire... Allora veramente non ho da dare nessuna colpa alla società ma solo a quei due vermi di Kessiè e del suo procuratore che non hanno la minima intenzione di trovare un punto d'incontro col Milan se non un rinnovo a 8-10 milioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2021)

Daniele87 ha scritto:


> Perché, pensi che per Kessiè si siano svegliati ad agosto per parlare del suo contratto? Hai sentito le dichiarazioni di Maldini prima di Juve - Milan nelle quali diceva che sono due anni che vanno avanti col suo procuratore nel tentativo di trovare un accordo? Poi, se vogliamo dare del ******* a Maldini che non si è mai espresso in questi termini su una trattativa né tantomeno ha avuto discussioni accese come quelle avvenute con Atangana quest'estate, nemmeno con Raiola il che è tutto dire... Allora veramente non ho da dare nessuna colpa alla società ma solo a quei due vermi di Kessiè e del suo procuratore che non hanno la minima intenzione di trovare un punto d'incontro col Milan se non un rinnovo a 8-10 milioni.


non avevo dubbi che la società non avrebbe avuto colpe.

chiudo.


----------



## danjr (1 Ottobre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Dopo 5 giornate conta poco. La loro politica li ha comunque portati a vincere, chi tanto, chi meno. Noi siamo a secco da 10 anni. Le squadre che negli anni scorsi hanno adottato modelli virtuosi, ma senza ambizione, come Napoli, Roma, Atalanta e Lazio, a parte un paio di coppe Italia, non han vinto niente. E almeno loro sapevano vendere bene i loro giocatori.


Ti sbagli alla grandissima, la juve ha vinto perché è stato un modello super virtuoso, tra stadio e acquisti, almeno fino all'arrivo di Higuin, poi con Ronaldo hanno fatto All in e hanno sbroccato. L'inter ha approfittato dell'anno dell'anno no della Juve ed è quasi fallita. Magari quest'anno vincono Napoli o Milan..


----------



## hiei87 (1 Ottobre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli alla grandissima, la juve ha vinto perché è stato un modello super virtuoso, tra stadio e acquisti, almeno fino all'arrivo di Higuin, poi con Ronaldo hanno fatto All in e hanno sbroccato. L'inter ha approfittato dell'anno dell'anno no della Juve ed è quasi fallita. Magari quest'anno vincono Napoli o Milan..


Sulla juve ti posso dare ragione, ma ci sono state circostanze particolari, tipo 9 anni di avversari inesistenti, oltre alla solita influenza politica degli agnelli. Ora sono calati, ma possono ancora permettersi giovani come Chiesa e De Ligt, oltre ad alcuni tra gli anziani più forti del campionato e all'allenatore migliore, almeno per il contesto italiano. E' praticamente impossibile non tornino a vincere, se non quest'anno, il prossimo.
L'inter se non è fallita l'estate passata, dubito lo farà in seguito. In ogni caso un campionato in bacheca se l'è conquistato. Francamente non vedo come si possa portare noi qualcosa a casa, a meno di suicidi collettivi, ma speriamo nel miracolo.


----------



## uolfetto (1 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Guarda questo sarebbe un discorso ben piu ampio che riguarda uno dei difetti incurabili di noi italiani. Tendiamo sempre a dimenticare tutto oppure a pensare che quello che capita agi altri non capiti a noi perchè siamo piu furbi.
> Succede a tutti i livelli figuriamoci nel calcio dove mediamente chi ci lavora ha la terza media.
> 
> Se si guarda bene cosa sta succedendo all'Inter ci si accorge subito che ci siamo già passati.
> ...


Scusa ma l'Inter non è già in pegno al fondo usa dopo il prestito (un po' come successo a noi). Quindi questi già sanno che si ritroveranno l'Inter "aggratis" in cambio dei soldi che hanno prestato. Ergo hanno già valutato e pensano di poter gestire la situazione debitoria. Io avevo capito così.


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Ottobre 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Scusa ma l'Inter non è già in pegno al fondo usa dopo il prestito (un po' come successo a noi). Quindi questi già sanno che si ritroveranno l'Inter "aggratis" in cambio dei soldi che hanno prestato. Ergo hanno già valutato e pensano di poter gestire la situazione debitoria. Io avevo capito così.


Hanno prestato 275 milioni, il debito e di oltre 600.
Quindi anche dovessero prendere la società in pegno servirebbero molti altri soldi. Ma magari è come dici tu.


----------



## Stylox10 (1 Ottobre 2021)

Godo


----------



## uolfetto (2 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hanno prestato 275 milioni, il debito e di oltre 600.
> Quindi anche dovessero prendere la società in pegno servirebbero molti altri soldi. Ma magari è come dici tu.


Si hanno dato quella cifra ritenendo che fosse conveniente avere in cambio la proprietà dell'Inter. Perché già sappiamo che probabilmente finirà così. Ora prima di fare questa cosa un fondo del genere avrà sicuramente valutato accuratamente i conti della società e hanno ritenuto lo stesso che la cosa fosse conveniente. In pratica avranno comprato l'Inter per 275 milioni e poi taglieranno di brutto i costi probabilmente più di quanto fatto da Elliotts. Quindi non vedo rischi clamorosi all'orizzonte a meno che questo fondo Oaktree non siano dei clamorosi sprovveduti. Ripeto i costi della squadra verranno tagliati di brutto dal fondo, questo non vuol dire diventare necessariamente una squadretta, anzi noi siamo migliorati perché eravamo ridicoli. Loro non miglioreranno perché invece spendendo erano arrivati al vertice, ma possono comunque rimane in ambito lotta per i prima quattro posti.


----------

